# جميـــــع البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة الكيميائيــــــــــــــــــة ( أدخل وحمل )



## المهندس علي ماجد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم هذه المجموعةالكبيرة من البرامج الكيمائية
http://scistore.cambridgesoft.com/so...cfm?group=free 
http://home.c2i.net/astandne/
http://www.ktf-split.hr/~eni/toys/full_ca24.zip
http://www.chemaxon.com/products.html?gclid=CK7sqvXg85MCFQIHuwodIzX42A



ChemOffice 2008 Ultra
هذا البرنامج غني عن التعريف واللذي تستخدمه الكثير من الجامعات العالمية
تحميل
file factory mirror 1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c3e234/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a85ee9/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b9a79/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a4ed7c 
أو
depositfiles mirror 2
http://depositfiles.com/files/1538548
http://depositfiles.com/files/1538562
http://depositfiles.com/files/1538585
http://depositfiles.com/files/1538601
​
برنامج رائع جدا لإضافة رسوم توضيحية (ميكانيكية, فيزيائية, كيميائية, رياضية,...)البرنامج يضاف لقائمة برنامج الوورد 
حجم البرنامج : 1.1 ميغا 
http://www.aaresoft.com/download/Scisetup.exe
​


----------



## د.علي عامر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انشالله يشتغل


----------



## اسامةعباس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله ينور برامج مفيدة فعلا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فارس بلال (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جعل الله هدا في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتئ الله بقلب سليم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## محمد مستو (23 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية و مشكوووووور


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك ياوردة واذا وجدت غيرها لاتقصر


----------



## FAREEDUJS (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور زميلي العزيز0000


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين وجاري التحميل


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kamal Nashar (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
جعل الله هدا في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتئ الله بقلب سليم*​


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكور يا غالي


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا​:56:


----------



## jassim78 (29 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله


----------

